

Are You an Entrepreneur or a Wantrepreneur? - empressplay
https://medium.com/@TSHandGrind/the-difference-between-entrepreneurs-and-wantrepreneurs-and-why-it-matters-47c29f080939

======
stoopidloser
Quote - "The business goal of a wantrepreneur is the money, an entrepreneur’s
goal is to be the very best".

Wait! What? That's complete bullshit! I am an entrepreneur to make money. I
can make money being second, third or fourth best.

